
Ask HN: What are you currently working on? - onuryavuz
Let&#x27;s talk about the project&#x2F;startup&#x2F;business you are currently working on.<p>Please include :<p>Name of the project and URL
Elevator pitch or simply a explainer video<p>Any details you want to add: What stage are you in? How many employees or founders?<p>Are you looking for anything? (Feedback&#x2F;Hiring&#x2F;Investment)
======
japhyr
I just resumed work on Open Competencies, which allows anyone to openly
create, share, and revise education standards.

Education standards are currently a cobbled-together set developed by
independent bodies. We have Math and English standards from Common Core, Next
Generation Science Standards developed by a different group, and so on. Open
Competencies allows people to develop a set of standards that all have the
same structure, which will be significantly beneficial when developing
curriculum and other educational infrastructure. (This project is not a
reaction to Common Core; the issue of inconsistent standards has been a
longstanding problem in education.)

The project is live at
[http://opencompetencies.org](http://opencompetencies.org), and the code lives
on github at
[https://github.com/openlearningtools/opencompetencies](https://github.com/openlearningtools/opencompetencies).

------
canterburry
Name: Practive

Elevator Pitch: Gives you enough insight into problems your customers are
experiencing in realtime so that you can call them right away to make it
right, instead of waiting for them to call you...or worse, leave your
platform.

Stage: 10% & 2 founders - Integrated with Stripe, MixPanel, Mandrill, Gmail,
MailChimp, Desk.com and Zendesk. Ingesting and correlating datapoints with
customer profiles in order to trigger automated alerts.

Data is again siloed in third party partner systems. Time to bring it all back
home and see the end to end customer experience and act on problems regardless
of where they happen. Today's modern SaaS platforms generate enough data for
customer service or success reps to spot problems in real time and be
proactive about helping customers. We have the data, we just need to look at
it.

Looking for: Feedback, Beta customers, Investors

------
sjs382
Name: Send To My Cloud [https://SendToMyCloud.com](https://SendToMyCloud.com)

Send To My Cloud solves the "How can I have people send me large files?"
problem, for users of Dropbox of Google Drive. This problem usually exists for
designers, scrapbookers, contest organizers, etc. The "How do I _send_ large
files?" problem is already solved for GDrive and Dropbox users, so we don't
attempt to solve it.

Stage: Solo founder, making a few bucks on the side. Not looking for help,
investment or partners.

Looking for: Customers!

\---

I'm also working on a word game for Android and iOS. Hopefully I'll launch
soon.

------
archagon
I've mentioned this I other recent threads so I don't want to sound like a
broken record, but oh well. I'm working on an finger-drawing-infinite-canvas-
DAW-ish sort of thing for iPad that makes sketching out musical ideas a whole
lot easier — especially if you can't play a musical instrument very well. I
feel there aren't a whole lot of ways for non-instrumentalists to experiment
with music in an environment with a tight, intuitive feedback loop, which
makes music a daunting field to get into as compared to other creative fields
like writing or painting. This app isn't for kids, though; I'm making it
largely for my own use, since I have a ton of musical ideas but none of the
instrumental chops to iterate on them or put them into practice. Everything
runs on MIDI, and I even added support for microtonal scales the other day
(via .scl files), just 'cause. Dunno when it'll be out, but I'm hoping in a
few months. After that, I expect to keep updating and expanding it for as long
as I use it myself, which should be many years.

Early demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra8OvnoxKQw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra8OvnoxKQw)

(Sorry about the dissonance, I was just putting down notes at random!)

------
tixocloud
Name: Insightico ([http://getinsightico.com](http://getinsightico.com))

Elevator Pitch: Helping businesses get new insights and understand the markets
their in.

Stage: MVP - 2 founders and 0 employees

Looking for: Feedback and Investment

Sign up on our home page and we'll send you a link to test things out (We just
wanted to respect those who had previously signed up). We've had several users
tell us it's useful so far but we would like to build out more functionality.

------
chaudhary27
Name: Carmatic ([http://www.carmatic.co](http://www.carmatic.co)),
@trycarmatic

Elevator Pitch: (On-demand car repair) Help car owners live stress free life
by providing an end-to-end car repair service

Stage: MVP - Solo Founder

Would love to chat with anyone who is interested in the car repair industry
and understands the pain point of getting maintenance/repair for your car.
Also, any feedback will be incredibly helpful.

~~~
infinitone
Ah the good ol' ondemand wave. 4 years ago, I looked into that exact idea...
turned out to have a lot of overhead.

~~~
chaudhary27
yeah there is a lot of overhead. Its really ops intensive, which I didn't see
coming. Any advice/suggestion you would like to give me?

------
chrisrickard
Name: Dayswork

Pitch: Good software estimates are hard, get time estimates from real industry
experts. Submit your brief (we also help you refine it etc.), choose how many
estimates you'd like (2, 4, or 6), and then view & compare your project time
estimates results from our experts.

Target(s): Non tech peeps wanting a "ballpark" dev. time estimate. Or,
devs/agencies wanting to sanity check an estimate they have already done.

Stage: MVP - Solo founder.

Love to get feedback on this... The main idea behind it is: Estimates are
hard, some other opinions would be good. Properly defining & communicating
requirements is also super hard - so the submission workflow goes deep into
that (with clear examples etc).

Would love feedback on pricing... How much would you pay to get 2 time
estimates on a software project (from experts, familiar with the tech etc.)?

------
seekingcharlie
Name: Debugging Design

Elevator Pitch: Ebook on UI/UX Design for Developers

Stage: 60% of content complete. Creating video content now for premium tier.

Would LOVE for more user feedback, specifically anyone interested in telling
me what they struggle with design-wise & what they would love to see in a
resource.

hello@angelasmith.com.au

------
andersthue
I am working on the app for my newly invented method and way to work called
TimeBlock.

It's a lot of entrepreneurial ways of working mixed and simplified into a
method I can explain in twenty minutes.

The website and SaaS app is available at
[http://timeblock.com](http://timeblock.com)

I have pitched the method to around 30 companies, half of those are working
after the method now (ranging from 1 to 60 employees) and of those, 6 is using
the app (two are paying customers \o/)

I am looking for podcast and blogs who would like to talk about the method and
how it helps Makers and Managers become happier and more effective.

------
Jeremy1026
Building up my consultancy business.

[http://jcurcioconsulting.com](http://jcurcioconsulting.com)

Custom web and mobile development, primarily working with small businesses in
Maryland.

Feedback on the website is always welcomed.

~~~
tixocloud
When I first land on your homepage, the first words that stood out were "What
I Offer" and "Experience". I would recommend replacing those words with the
details found in your paragraph summarized to maybe 5-6 words.

You also mentioned you have experience with a variety of platforms and
programming languages. I would list them out specifically - list your
strongest ones first. It might help with SEO but more importantly, help me as
a reader understand what your skillset is.

~~~
Jeremy1026
Changes have been made. Thanks for the feedback!

------
krapp
Continuing towards my goal of actually finishing a game this year, here is a
still unfinished attempt at Space Invaders[0] in C++ and SDL, and the
barebones entity-component system i'm testing with it[1].

[0][https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/spaceinvaders](https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/spaceinvaders)

[1][https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/ecsframework](https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/ecsframework)

------
seanmcdirmid
I am working on a new programming language aptly named "A Programmer
Experience," or APX (like APL, but with an X!). It supports (or will support)
live programming, aggressive type inference in the presence of subtyping,
multi-core execution without locking, and a declarative state model that can
deal with side effects. Oh, and it comes with an editor that supports live
meta-text (like LightTable and Flogo II) and niceties like code completion
(type inference is good for that).

------
tekknolagi
Name: Max's Guide to Programming (with C)

Pitch: I have not found a good resource for learning to code or even learning
C in general. I decided to start writing a textbook to help my friends who are
new to the field.

Target(s): People who are new to the field or new to C.

Stage: Sole writer. Am looking for feedback if you have time to read over!
It's very early stage.

------
edoceo
[http://ars.io](http://ars.io) \- resume/hiring tools, alpha, side project
[http://www.discuss.io](http://www.discuss.io) \- customer interview platform
- mature, 3 founders, 11 employees, funded, profit

------
soham
(You didn't say why you want to talk about this)

Name: Interview Kickstart
([http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com))

Elevator Pitch: Nail your next coding interview.

Stage: Bootstrapped. Profitable.

Employees: One fulltime (me) and about 18 people contracting (teachers,
interviewers)

Looking for: Feedback.

~~~
onuryavuz
Hey! I thought if people share what they are currently working on under the
same thread, they can give feedback to each other more easily. I also believe
it's a good way to get to know community.

Here is my feedback : I was expecting to see tuition on your landing page.
Saying not cheap, seems confident but it makes it hard for me to take
incentive to ask for an invite.

> If you get into Google, Facebook or Palantir, we’ll refund 100% of tuition.
> No catch.

I wonder how people approach this kind of offer. Seems tempting, may also
increase motivation but I wanted to know what people say about this ?

~~~
aquark
> If you get into Google, Facebook or Palantir, we’ll refund 100% of tuition.
> No catch.

Seems kinda backward to me ... we'll teach you how to do this well, and if it
works we'll refund you?

I get you aren't the only variable at play, but saying you'll refund if they
fail the interview would be much more compelling! (But economically unfeasible
I'd guess)

~~~
soham
Yep, economically unfeasible, but more importantly, if we give that kind of
reverse guarantee, then people actually won't be motivated to work. That's
exactly why no single educational institute gives a guarantee of that kind.

------
yen223
Name: Skyrunner

I'm working on a way to bring the power of IPython Notebooks to the non-hacker
crowd - think scientists, researchers and analysts.

It's still very much a work in progress, but I would appreciate any feedback
about features you'd like to see and frustrations you'd like to resolve.

------
Buetol
[http://dam.io/real/](http://dam.io/real/)

It's a game where you can play on your own drawings

It's not really ready for non-ultra-technical users but it's quite nice! You
can send me drawings if you like it!

------
flippant
I've wasted ~10 hours trying to create a server implementation for Agar.io in
Haskell. I haven't got very far, but I've learned that live streaming the
process helps me stay motivated.

~~~
codygman
What are you currently stuck on?

~~~
flippant
I'm not stuck on anything at the moment. The problem was that I've spent a lot
of time trying to understand how the client code works. On the Haskell side of
things, things couldn't be going smoother. There's a good websockets library
and ByteStrings seem easy to work with. I've only ever programmed a game
server once before, but Haskell has made it much more enjoyable.

------
voiceclonr
Name: www.voiceclonr.com

A fun text to speech side project with some famous voices. Only looking for
feedback and see how I make it interesting (or if it is even worthwhile to
spend more time into it:)

------
shojib
I am working a micro business. I am also an event which is helping the poor
child.two of my friend are the founder of this project ...we need more
worker...

